# Lowveld Lodge levy increase is huge



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 28, 2009)

I keep getting mixed information from Simmone. Off the top of my head, $276 for 2010 and about $100 more than that for 2011. I asked why such an increase in 2011 and today she responded that 2011 was a levy of over $600! What the heck? Anyone have a clue what is going on here?
Liz


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2009)

Liz, i just received an e-mail from Simone and she quoted me 1915.07 rand or about $255 U.S. for my week 15, 2-bedroom unit.  It may be possible that I had a credit from 2010's MF's (which were estimated when I paid a year in advance), but she didn't mention it.  

Hope this information helps.  I can't imagine hanging on to Lowveld if the MF's jumped to $600!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 28, 2009)

*~ $317.55 . . .*

 *. . .* is the estimated 2011 levy for our Lowveld Lodge 2BR unit, more or less. 

How much of the increase is due to higher costs & how much to changes in currency exchange rates I do not know. 

In any case, $317*.*55 is a bargain by contrast with the $450 or so in annual fees that our dinky 1BR points timeshare in the USA heartland now costs us -- _dinky_ as in 15*,*000 points per year. 

Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2009)

I just went back into my records as far back as 2008 and here are the estimated MF's that Simone quoted me.

2008- 1607.57 rand
2009- 1937.25 rand
2010- 2362.00 rand
2011- 1915.07 rand.  

I am thinking that I must have a credit for past years that Simone applied to 2011 to make that figure so low.  We never seem to find out what the exact fees are when we pay so far in advance.  I wonder how we could get that information.

Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 28, 2009)

*2,381.64 Rand . . .*

 *. . .* is the amount Simone quoted us via E-Mail earlier today. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 29, 2009)

The rand has been dropping in value over the last week or so.  How much rather it will go is anyone's guess.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm watching it too, Carolinian. Very closely.  
Trying to determine when to hit and make those payments.  Always like to get it over before the holiday expenses come on.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 1, 2009)

(Cancelled to start a new thread.)


----------

